
Ask HN: Pinboard.in alternatives? - brunorsini
Very early adopter of the service here... But simply tired of some things related to it:<p>— Chrome extension consistently failing to perform as it should<p>— Too much downtime, too many performance issues<p>— Pretty much no new features... ever<p>I&#x27;ve emailed Maciej about turning this into a subscription business (to support development, vs one lifetime payment) but he doesn&#x27;t seem interested.<p>I would love another, more expensive but better and more reliable service for saving my precious bookmarks.<p>This is really my extended brain and I go back to stuff I save multiple times every single day... I want it to be great!<p>Does anyone have suggestions, please? Thanks!
======
InternetOfStuff
If you want it really fast, and as reliable as your local machine, have you
considered storing your data locally, e.g. in a plain HTML file, sticking that
in a git repo and uploading it to github?

> I've emailed Maciej about turning this into a subscription business (to
> support development, vs one lifetime payment) but he doesn't seem
> interested.

For new subscribers it's already subscription-based. Only old-timers like us
paid a one-time fee.

> Pretty much no new features... ever

What are you missing? For me it does everything I need. And it has a
pleasantly reduced/no-frills look.

Sorry, I don't know of a good alternative, as Pinboard does the trick for me,
but if I had to think of something new, I'd really consider going a service-
less way.

------
__d
[https://larder.io/](https://larder.io/) ?

